# Scouts and Trackers (FR Gestault) {Closed}



## Wynter Wolf (Mar 23, 2004)

*The Waterdeep Scouts and Trackers Guild is seeking versatile skilled
adventurous types for contract work.*

 Pay will be decided on a job by job basis.
Current contracts available:
  Caravan Guard work
  Scouting 
  Hostile Humanoid removal
  Courier

If interested please come by between Noon Time and Sundown weekdays
Only.





*This will be a Gestault game set in the Forgotten Realms.

  32 point stat buy
  1st lvl
  5-6 Characters of mostly Good alignments no evil.
  Max Gold 1st lvl*


  Resources available:
	PHB, MM, Dmg, Compl Ftr, Boed, FR campaign, MoF
  Other source material upon DM Approval


Gestalt Characters
In this high-powered campaign variant, characters essentially
 take two classes at every level, choosing the best aspects
 of each. The process is similar to multiclassing,
 except that characters gain the full benefits of each class
 at each level. If the two classes have aspects that overlap 
(such as Hit Dice, attack progression, saves, and class features
 common to more than one class), you choose the better aspect.
 The gestalt character retains all apsects that don't overlap.



*Building a Gestalt Character*
To make a 1st-level gestalt character, choose two standard D&D classes.
 (You can also choose any of the variant classes in this book, though you
 can't combine two versions of the same class.) Build your character according
 to the followign guidelines.

*Hit Dice:* Choose the larger Hit Die.
 A monk/sorcerer would use d8 as her Hit Die and have 8 hit points at 1st level,
 for example.
*Base Attack Bonus:* Choose the better progression from the two classes.
*Base Saving Throw Bonuses:* For each save bonus, choose the better progression
 from the two classes. For example, a 1st-level gestalt fighter/wizard would have
 base saving throw bonuses of Fortitude +2, Reflex +0, Will +2--taking the good
 Fortitude save from the fighter class and the good Will save from the wizard class.
*Class Skills:* Take the number of skill points gained per level from whichever
 class grants more skill points, and consider any skill on either class list
 as a class skill for the gestalt character. For example, a gestalt barbarian/bard
 would gain skill points per level equal to 6 + Int modifier
 (and have four times thsi amoutn at 1st level), and can purchase skills from both
 the barbariand and bard lists as class skills.
*Class Features:* A gestalt character gains the class features of both classes.
 A 1st-level gestalt rogue/cleric, for example, gets sneak attack +1d6, trapfinding,
 1st-level cleric spells, and the ability to turn or rebuke undead. Class-and ability-based
 restrictions (such as arcane spell failure chance and a druid's prohibition on
 wearing metal armor) apply normally to a gestalt character, no matter what the other class
 is.

A gestalt character follows a similar procedure when he attains 2nd and subsequent levels.
 Each time he gaisn a new level, he chooses two classes, takes the best aspects of each,
 and applies them to his characteristics. A few caveats apply, however.
Class features that two classes share (such as uncanny dodge) accrue at the rate fo the
 faster class.
Gestalt characters with more than one spellcasting class keep track of
 their spells per day seperately.
A gestalt character can't combine two prestige-classes at any level,
although it's okay to combine a prestige class and a regular class.
 Prestige classes that are essentially class combinations--such as the arcane trickster,
 mystic theurge, and eldritch knight-- will be prohibited
 if you're using gestalt classes, because they unduly complicate 
the game balance of what's already a high-powered variant. Because
 it's possible for gestalt characters to qualify for prestige classes
 earlier than normal, the DM is entirely justified in toughening
 the prerequisites of a prestige class so it's available only after 5th level,
 even for gestalt characters.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 23, 2004)

I'd like in to this game.  I would like to play an exalted Monk/Paladin with sacred vow and vow of poverty if I'm in.

I'll work on the stats and post them if you'll have me.  

(I'm assuming this is a PbP game?)


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Mar 23, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> I'd like in to this game.  I would like to play an exalted Monk/Paladin with sacred vow and vow of poverty if I'm in.
> 
> I'll work on the stats and post them if you'll have me.
> 
> (I'm assuming this is a PbP game?)





Pbp of course and good concept i look forward to the stats


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 23, 2004)

*grabs hat and throws it into the ring*

I would like to try a ranger/priest of Shakundal (sp) if you think the combo would work. I have always wanted to try a Windwalker priest, and the chance to try it gestalt style is too good to pass up...

Will draft up everything once I hear if you think the char might work for the concept of the game.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Mar 23, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> *grabs hat and throws it into the ring*
> 
> I would like to try a ranger/priest of Shakundal (sp) if you think the combo would work. I have always wanted to try a Windwalker priest, and the chance to try it gestalt style is too good to pass up...
> 
> Will draft up everything once I hear if you think the char might work for the concept of the game.





looks like a great idea


----------



## Storminator (Mar 23, 2004)

I'd like to join if I can. If so, I'll go with a fighter/rogue. 

PS


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Mar 23, 2004)

Storminator said:
			
		

> I'd like to join if I can. If so, I'll go with a fighter/rogue.
> 
> PS





Sounds like the party is rounding nicely tho no mage yet.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 23, 2004)

How about Sorcerer/Druid?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Mar 23, 2004)

how about it looks like  a good idea 



I would like 1 more character at this time


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 24, 2004)

I am in entirely too many games, but hey in the tradition of garyh and the other thuroughly addicted pbp gamers - I throw my hat into the ring too.

Prepare for a Barbarian/Sorceror (heading for rage mage) 

Ps. if anyone else is really gearing for a new game, just let me know and I can yeild my spot.


----------



## TheOneAboveAll (Mar 24, 2004)

I would like to join.  As a paladin/cleric or a paladin/monk.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 24, 2004)

In the Queue, I guess

Elf Cleric of Corellon/Paladin of Freedom <CG>

Or

Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Mar 24, 2004)

ok i wanted 4-5 i can live with 8 

the 7 of you that have replied are in and i have 1 more that will be joining as a wiz/rog so it would seem its a well rounded party.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 24, 2004)

I'll go Cleric/Pal of freedom, then.


----------



## PugioilAudacio (Mar 24, 2004)

Too late again! Well, if anyone drops out, put me in line for the slot


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 24, 2004)

*Listin Dale Paladin/Monk of Lathander*

I have created the character's backstory to bring him to Waterdeep at this point in time.  Let me know if this is correct (I assumed you would want us in Waterdeep from the opening post    )

*Listin Dale

Male Human
Paladin/Monk
Alignment*: Lawful Good

Str:   14 (+2) [6 points] 
Dex:  14 (+2) [6 points]
Con:  10 (+0) [2 points] 
Int:   10 (+0) [2 points] 
Wis:  16 (+3) [10 points] 
Cha:  14 (+2) [6 points] 

*Class Abilties*:
Flurry of Blows, Unarmed strike, Aura of good, Detect Evil, Smite Evil 1/day 

*Hit Dice*: 1d10
*HP*: 10
*AC*: 19 (+2 Dex, +3 Wis, +4 Vow of poverty), touch 15, flat-footed 17
*Init*: +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed*: 30ft

*Saves*:
Fortitude +2 [+2 base]
Reflex +4 [+2 base, +2 Dex]
Will +5 [+2 base, +3 Wis]

*BAB/Grapple*: +1/+3
*Melee Atk*: +3 (1d6 +2, unarmed)
*Flurry of Blows* : +1/+1 (1d6 +2 unarmed)

*Skills*:
   Move silently              4 =  2 ranks + 2 Dex  
   Hide                          4 = 2 ranks + 2 Dex
   Healing                      5 = 2 ranks +3 Wis
   Diplomacy 6(8 good) = 2 ranks +2 Cha + 2 perfection +2 circumstance (good)
   Knowledge (religion)   3 = 3 ranks  
   Sense Motive    5 (7 good)= 2 ranks +3 wis +2 circumstance (good only)
   Ride                          9  = 4 ranks +2 Dex +3 (Saddleback)
   Balance                      3 = 1 ranks +2 Dex
   Handle Animal             4 = 2 ranks + 2 Cha

*Feats*:
Improved Unarmed Strike (Monk Bonus Feat), Stunning Fist (Monk Bonus Feat), Sacred Vow, Vow of Poverty, Nimbus of Light, Saddleback

*Weapon Proficiencies*:
Simple Weapons
Martial Weapons
Kama, Nunchaku, Sai, Shuriken, Siangham, Sling

*Languages*: Common

*Equipment*: 
     Monk’s Robes
     Waterskin
     1 Days iron rations
     Sack
     Quarterstaff

*Money*: 0gp, 0sp, 0cp

*Appearance*: 
Listin is average height for a human, at just a touch under 6 foot.  He keeps his head and face clean shaven.  His clothing is simple but in good repair.  He wears simple leather sandals and the dust of the road covers his feet.  He carries a staff as a walking stick and generally looks like a traveller on pilgrimage.

*Background*: 
Listin grew up in a privileged family in Cormyr.  Nothing was lacking yet Listin felt that his life was empty and meaningless.  He spent his days riding, roaming the area, while achieving nothing aside from excellent horsemanship.  His concerned parents sent him to the Temple of Lathander to study, hoping he would find direction – even the priesthood seemed a good alternative to having a discontented son around the house (particularly a third son who could get ideas!).

He started studying in the temple, quickly finding faith and a path in life as a holy warrior, although still seeking some missing element.  He started training, learning the ways of the paladins of Lathander.  The future role as a knight, paricularly a cavalry knight appealing to him.  Thus he lived and trained until a monk from an affiliated order visited the temple.  The Order of the Sun  Soul consists of monks viewing themselves as warriors in the battle of good, but not just soldiers, as healers and examples to the masses, doing good works to attract others to the cause.

Listin saw no contradiction in the two Orders of paladinhood and the Order of the Sun Soul, so with the blessing of the church he took oaths to both, swore a vow of poverty, donated all the money from his parents to the Order and joined the monks.  He trained with them, finding his knowledge from the path of the paladin an extraordinary complement to the training of the monk.  Finishing his training he decided to go into the world, find people to help and be a shining example of what good can do in the world.

He has been travelling for a while, heading north and finds himself entering Waterdeep the great for the first time.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 24, 2004)

*Murtek Greyspear*

Murtek Grayspear
Male Human Fighter/Priest (Red Knight) Lvl 1
Lawful Good
Region: Waterdeep

Str 14 (+2) 
Dex 12 (+1)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 12 (+1)
Wis 16 (+3)
Cha 10 (+0)

Hit Points 12
AC 18, Touch 11, Flat 15

Init +3 
BAB +1, Grap +3

Speed 30 

Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +5

Medium, 6'2" tall, 200 wt, 23 yrs old
Brown hair, Hazel eyes, Tanned skin

Speaks Chondothan, Common, Celestial

Skills
+4 Concentration (2) 
+3 Ride (2)
+7 Heal (4) 
+4 Knowledge (History) (2)
+4 Knowledge (Religion) (2)
+3 Knowledge (Geography) (2)
+3 Spellcraft (2)
+2 Intimidate (0)

Feats
-Scribe Scroll (Bonus Human)
-Extend Spell (Planning Domain Bonus)
-Weapon Focus (Fighter Bonus)
-Education (1st lvl feat; +1 to History and Religion)
-Thug (Regional Feat)
Attacks:
MW Longsword +5, 1d8+2, 19-20/x2 (slashing)
Dagger +3, 1d4+2, 19-20/x2 (Piercing or slashing)

Racename Traits
-base speed 30`
-1 extra feat at 1st level
-4 extra skill points at 1st; 1 extra skill point at each additional level

Classname Abilities
-Proficient with all simple weapons, with all types of armor, and with shields.
-Lawful Good aura
-Can cast divine spells
-Can spontaneous cast healing spells from those selected for each day.
-Turn Undead.
-Generate a protective ward as a supernatural ability. Grant someone you touch a resistance bonus equal to your cleric level on his/her next saving throw. Activating this power is a standard action. The protective ward is an abjuration effect with a duration of one hour that is usable once per day.*
-Extend Spell feat (Planning domain ability)

Prepared Spells
0:Light, Detect Poison, Detect Magic
1:Shield of Faith, Bless, Deathwatch*

*=Domain spell

Items:
MW Longsword (regional item) 
Dagger x 2
Heavy Wooden Shield
Breastplate
Holy symbol
Backpack
-4 days rations
-3 Sunrods
-Bedroll
-Scroll case (empty)
-Waterskin

coin 5gp

Description:

From the confident way Murtek carries the sword at his side and shield on his arm, it is easy to see that he is no stranger to the life of a soldier. However, the red lanceboard knight figurine secured to his neck with a leather tie marks this soldier as a priest in the Red Knight's clergy, marking him as more than a simple grunt looking for easy coin.

Background:

Murtek has lived all his life in the city of Waterdeep and while the Grayspears were not wealthy, they were able to provide a good home and comfortable life to their five children.

Being the youngest, Murtek knew that his fate was destined to be either a merchant like his father, or learn his uncle's trade as a sailor. Knowing that neither was truly the path for him, Murtek hired himself out as a caravan guard, forgetting to ask where they were headed when they left town.

Six years later, Murtek returned to his home, and his family as a changed man. His body was covered with old scars and his voice had become rough and scratchy, but he refused to speak of what had happened save saying he had been captured by orcs, but delivered from them by the Red Knight.

A year has passes since his return, and once more he feels his holy mistress calling him to travel away from the safety of the city and seek out those who are need of his help. He does not know when he will be leaving, but he does feel that it will be soon...


----------



## Storminator (Mar 24, 2004)

Darvin Telhunt

Human Fighter/Rogue

S 14 +2
D 14 +2
C 14 +2
I 14 +2
W 12 +1
Ch 12 +1

F 2+2+1= 5
R 2+2= 4
W 0+1= 1

Init = 2
HP 12
AC 16 Flat 14 Touch 12

BAB +1, Grapple +1
Melee 1+2 = 3
Missile 1+2 = 3

Feats (3)
EWP: Bastard Sword (human bonus feat)
Quickdraw (fighter feat)
Track (1st level feat)
Survivor (Bonus regional Feat)

Skills (8+2+1)*4 = 44 total points
Climb 4 + 2 = 6
Craft (bowmaking) 2 + 2 = 4
Craft (woodworking) 2 + 2 = 4
Hide 4 + 2 = 6
Jump 4 + 2 = 6
Listen 4 + 1 = 5
Move Silent 4 + 2 = 6
Ride 4 + 2 = 5
Spot 4 + 1 = 5
Survival 4 + 1 + 2 = 7
Swim 4 + 2 = 6
Tumble 4 + 2 = 6
(armor check penalties not applied...)

Equip
Bastard sword 35
Studded leather 25
Buckler 15
Shortbow (20 arrows) 30
Throwing knives (2)
Thieves tools 30 
Artisan’s tools 5
Mess kit 2
Explorers outfit
Spare cloak 2
Tinder kit (flint, steel, sparkable tinder) 1 
Bullseye lantern (oil (2), spare parts) 12


Darvin was one of several children of Mardell Telhunt, head huntsman of Bendar Greycastle, a baron of Daggerford. As a child, Darvin was good at everything, but rarely the best at any activity. The boy could not be kept indoors. 

Following his father’s trade, Darvin learned to stalk and hunt game, ride with the baron’s hunts, shoot for sport or war, and fight with sword and shield. As a member of the Greycastle household, he took his duty with the militia, but to his sergeant’s chagrin, distained the house armor. But Darvin’s ability to surprise foes during wargames and the occasional orc or lizardman raids proved his point better than any argument the lad could construct.

While a place in the baron’s employ was assured, Darvin needed more. Tales of Waterdeep, told in the taverns of Daggerford or around the baron’s table sparked his interests. So off he went to seek his fortunes in the big city!

Whoa. Waterdeep is huge! And more than a little overwhelming. But Darvin pushed gamely on, trying to hide his rustic origins. But this job sounds right up his alley, and perhaps he’ll have an adventure worthy of telling when he returns to Greycastle manor.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 24, 2004)

Storminator said:
			
		

> Darvin Telhunt..snip




Hate to be a pain, but Storminator, unless you were intentionaly hiding Darvin's stats could you make it some lighter colour, or no colour at all.  I use the base colour scheme for viewing the boards and I can't see your character without highlighting him.



			
				PugioilAudacio said:
			
		

> Too late again! Well, if anyone drops out, put me in line for the slot




PugioilAudacio, I believe that our DM has expanded recruitment to 8 characters, which would put you right into that 8th slot.  If I am wrong please go ahead and take my spot, as I said I am in plenty of games and would be okay passing on this one if necessary.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Thurdack Horne*

*Thurdack Horne*, human male barbarian/sorceror1; CR1; HD 1d12+8 (20 hp); Init +2; Speed 40 feet; AC 12 (+2 Dex) touch 12, flatfooted 10, ACP:0; Bab +1, Grapple +4; Atk +5 melee (2d6+3, critical 19-20/x2, greatsword) or +3 ranged (1d8, critical x3, longbow); SQ Fast movement, rage, summon familiar; AL CG; SV Fort +4, Refl +2, Will +3; Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 14. 

*Skills and Feats*: (20sp, 4/2) Concentration +6 (4), Knowledge (arcana) +1 (1), Spellcraft +2 (2), Climb +4 (1), Intimidate +5 (1), Jump +4 (1), Survival +4 (4), Swim +4 (1), Listen +3 (1), Knowledge (local: the North) +2 (2cc); Diehard, Toughness, Bullheaded.

*Fast Movement (Ex)*: +10 feet movement in medium armor or less.
*Rage (Ex)*:  1/day +4 Str, Con, +2 will save, -2 AC, lasts 7 rd, after becomes fatigued for the encounter.
*Familiar*: Squishy the Toad, +3 hp, Alertness. 
*Diety*: Uthgar.
*Region*: The Western Heartlands. (masterwork greatsword)

*Possessions*: masterwork greatsword(region), longbow(75gp, 100' range), 20 arrows(1gp), studded leather(25gp, 15% spell failure), backpack(2gp), bedroll(0.1gp), winter blanket(0.5gp), flint and steel(1gp), hammer(0.5gp), belt pouch(1gp), 4 pitons(0.4gp), 5 trail rations(2.5gp), 5 torches (0.05gp), waterskin(1gp), whetstone(0.02), 50' silk rope(10gp). 39gp 9sp 3cp [72.5lbs (76/153/230)]

*Spells*: (5/4 per day) base save DC 12+spell level.
0th - Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Mending.
1st - Endure Elements, Shield.

*Description*: Thurdack is a very large individual, not only in height but in girth as well.  His wild long hair and general dishevelled look mark him as one of the northern barbarians.  With his broad shoulders and barrel chest many stereotype him as un-cultured and ignorant.  They would be suprised by his friendly open nature and definitely by his appreciation of music.  While completely inept in that area, he loves to listen to bards sing and musicians play.  At 19 he is quite young, yet he has had a knack for spell-casting since he was much younger.

*Background*: Thurdack was born in the Western Heartlands, having grown up on farm in one of the northern fronteir areas.  Following a series of mishaps around the farm, he set out from home leaving his family behind.  He fell in with some of the Uthgardt who wandered much further south than they had before.  They had been tracking a number of orcs down from the mountains far to the north.  They welcomed Thurdack into their tribe after a particularily harrowing encounter.  Still they trudged on their quest, one of vengence, had not yet been sated.  

...still more background to work on...


----------



## Storminator (Mar 25, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Hate to be a pain, but Storminator, unless you were intentionaly hiding Darvin's stats could you make it some lighter colour, or no colour at all. I use the base colour scheme for viewing the boards and I can't see your character without highlighting him.



Ack! I forgot I'm using a non standard skin. Sorry folks!

PS


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 25, 2004)

Char sheet is updated, but feel like the history is a little weak. If anyone wants to do a linked history, let me know and we can definately try to work something out...


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 25, 2004)

Verbatim, while much different in personality, i'm game for entwining Thurdack and Murtek.  i have started working on a tie-in with the tracking of orcs.  lets see where we can take it from there.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 26, 2004)

Cool...they could know each other through his "fighter" phase and possibly go their seperate ways once he began to turn more to the spiritual side. What do you think?

We have a good block of time to work with, and once we get rolling, I have no doubt we can find a happy balance all the way around.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2004)

Sounds good, I would also like to find a way to get Thurdack into Waterdeep.  Being a barbarian its not too often that they like to walk into the greatest city in the FR. 

So how about something starting from the destruction of the orcs at the hands of Murtek and the Red Knight.  Something like - 

Thurdack and his new brothers, the Uthgardt, trailed the orcs for days.  It seemed odd that the orcs would travel so far from their homes far to the north.  Perhaps they feared the retribution of these warriors he traveled with.  One night the scout of the tribe, a warrior named Krem, saw a fire burning brightly down in the valley below.  Skirting the edges of it he could see that they had finally caught up to the orcs.  Why they dared open fire knowing they were being tracked was beyond Thurdack, perhaps they thought they had escaped.  Regardless the brothers armed themselves for battle.  This was the first time Thurdack had seen them paint their faces.  Once ready the offered a prayer to the Raven, the manifestation of Uthgar that the tribe followed.  

They broke into a light run as they headed down into the valley.  As they neared the fire they saw that it burned much brighter than Krem had described.  Breaking into a run the burst upon a scene that none had thought possible.  All of the orcs lay dead many of them burning upon the fire as if it were a pyre built especially for them.  Among the bodies stood a human, fresh blood flowing from his wounds as he worked methodically at stripping and burning the bodies.  From the looks of it he had killed all of the orcs singlehandedly.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Mar 29, 2004)

The characters are looking decent so far. I forgot to mention tho that since this is a forgotten realms game you get a regional feat as well free at 1st lvl.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 29, 2004)

PugioilAudacio,

You can have my slot, if you want it.

Tailspinner


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 30, 2004)

Tailspinner, I think that PugioilAudacio is our 8th, have to get Wynter Wolf to confirm. But I'm not sure if PA has checked back into this thread since I offered my spot.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Mar 30, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Tailspinner, I think that PugioilAudacio is our 8th, have to get Wynter Wolf to confirm. But I'm not sure if PA has checked back into this thread since I offered my spot.





Yes he can be the 8th if he checks back in, the 8th i was going to have dropped out.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Mar 30, 2004)

Verbatim should not your hit points be 12 not 14?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Mar 30, 2004)

I am still waiting for several characters to be posted so we can get rolling i would like to see all characters in here before i make a rogues gallery thread.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 31, 2004)

Doh...will correct the sheet asap...


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 31, 2004)

So I need to add another feat also? Just wanted to make sure one more time before I did...


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 31, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> So I need to add another feat also? Just wanted to make sure one more time before I did...




Yep, but it must be from the region you originated from.  The regional feats are in the FR campaign setting book.  (I should get mine back tonight then I will update my character sheet)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 31, 2004)

Q. Wynter Wolf, are you going to be using the regional feats in FRCS or the new ones in the Players Guide to Faerun? I ask cause the new versions are beefier from most.  ie. Bullheaded was +1 Will, +2 Intimidate.  is now +2 Will, cannot become shaken.


----------



## Ghostknight (Mar 31, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Q. Wynter Wolf, are you going to be using the regional feats in FRCS or the new ones in the Players Guide to Faerun? I ask cause the new versions are beefier from most.  ie. Bullheaded was +1 Will, +2 Intimidate.  is now +2 Will, cannot become shaken.




Yikes - if we do use the players guide, I hope someone will be able to forward to me the details for the regional feats.  It will be at least a month before it hits South Africa and ordering it from Amazon is no faster (unless I want to pay as much for shipping as the book!)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 31, 2004)

not a problem. i dont think there are any new ones, just let me know which ones you need and ill give you the details.  provided that we do use them that is.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Mar 31, 2004)

I do not have the players guide so if you use a beefed up feat let me know what the change is.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2004)

Bryn Greenlocke
Level: 1 Gestault Ranger/Cleric of Corellon Larethian
Align:Chaotic Good

STR 14/+2  6
DEX 17/+3  8  
CON 10/+0 4 
INT   12/+1 4
WIS  15/+2 8
CHA  10/+0 2

HP 8
BaB +1
Fort +3
Ref +4
Will +5
Init +3
AC 18/15 Flat/13 Touch
Move 30'

+2 to Listen,Search,Spot, Prof with all Martial Weapons,
+2 vs. Enchantments,Immune to Sleep, Low-Light Vision,
Turn Undead, Domains:Elf,War,
Favored Enemy:Goblinoids,Track,Wild Empathy,

Feats
Weapon Focus;Longsword (Cleric),Point Blank Shot (Cleric),
Rapid Shot (1st),Luck of Heroes (Dalelands Regional).

Spells: 3 Orisons, 3 1st (1 Domain)

Longsword +4 1D8+2 19-20/X2
LCBow      +4/5 w 30' 1D8+2  20/X3  110' Inc.
Rapid Shot +2/3 w 30' 1D8+2 20/x3   110' Inc. 
+1 more to hit w MW arrows
Dagger      +3/4 thrown 1D4+2 19-20/x2 10' Increments

Skills (28 Ranger)

Concentration 4/+4
Heal 2/+4
Hide 4/+7 (+4)*
Know-Dungeoneering 2/+3
Know-Religion 1/+2
Listen 2/+6
Move Silently 4/+7 (+4)*
Prof-Bowyer 2/+4
Search 2/+5
Spot 2/+6
Survival 3/+5
* In armor

Gear
(Regional) Mighty(+2) Long Composite Bow
Chain Shirt (100GP)
Longsword (15)
20 Arrows (1)
12 Master-Worked Arrows (84)
2 Daggers (4)
Buckler (15)
Wooden Holy Symbol (1)
Backpack (2)

18 GP for mundane gear...


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 31, 2004)

i'll stick with the frcs versions then, best to keep things safe for the dm.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 1, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Sounds good, I would also like to find a way to get Thurdack into Waterdeep.  Being a barbarian its not too often that they like to walk into the greatest city in the FR.
> 
> So how about something starting from the destruction of the orcs at the hands of Murtek and the Red Knight.  Something like -
> 
> ...




Murtek looked upon the strangers as they approached and knew that these were the children of Tempus that she had spoken of.

_~You still think she was something other than who she said...why do you still doubt what you saw...~_

As the barbarians closed in, Murtek threw the last of the bodies on the pyre and approached them, knowing that for now, his fate was tied in with their's.
Calling out to them, Murtek prayed his damaged voice would be heard over the roar of the holy fire behind him.

"She said you would arrive. She said the blood of Tempus' son flowed through all your veins. I am Murtek Greyspear, and I am to follow where you will take me."

* * * *

How does it sound so far? Too hokie? I see game wise that Murtek is basically a 0 lvl guy at this point, and from the "barbarians" he will learn the use of  weapons, and also earn his "thug" regional feat. What do you think?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 1, 2004)

Sure sounds good to me. Oh I just remembered that I need to change it from the Raven, I read up on Uthgardt and that one really doesnt fit.  Cant remember which one I needed to change it to, but I'll look when I get home.

Continuing:

Over the next days and weeks, Murtek and Thurdack travelled back north, returning with the Uthgardt to their ancestral home.  They became fast friends learning from one another.  Thurdack had apparently had quite a bit of experience fighting off goblins and vermin that plagued the frontier farmers in the Western Heartlands.    He taught Murtek what he knew, and the mysterious Murtek spoke at length about the Red Knight and what had happened that night.

Once they had reached the ancestor mounds of the barbaric tribesmen, they discovered that while accepted among the hunting party, the other members of the tribe did not look favourably on the pair.  Thurdack hesitated, wanting to enjoy the freedom that he had enjoyed away from the farm.  But really there wasn't anywhere else for him to go back crawling back to his father.  Turning to Murtek, he asked, "Where does the Red Knight move you next?"

****
need something to get him into Waterdeep at some point.  lemme know if some of this doesnt settle well with you.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 1, 2004)

Uriel, unless this is 3.0, which seems unusual with UA and CW, then you are shorting yourself skill points.


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 1, 2004)

Ok, FRCS book regional feat I am adding is Saddleback, I will now update character sheet (and change a bit of background and skills to have it make sense).

A quick question here for the future.  I am assuming that in the future when the paladins mount comes along it will be takeable as a companion and not a possession in violation of the oath of poverty?  Also, due to the oath of poverty would he be able to own a simple saddle or need to ride bareback (I have this image of him charging, staff as lance, staright at the enemy with his homespun robes flapping behind him, and praying that the wind does not bliw his robes up and leave his behind flapping in the breeze    )


----------



## Uriel (Apr 1, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Uriel, unless this is 3.0, which seems unusual with UA and CW, then you are shorting yourself skill points.





I did screw up...too few Skill points, too many HPs...correcting now.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 2, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Continuing:
> 
> Over the next days and weeks, Murtek and Thurdack travelled back north, returning with the Uthgardt to their ancestral home.  They became fast friends learning from one another.  Thurdack had apparently had quite a bit of experience fighting off goblins and vermin that plagued the frontier farmers in the Western Heartlands.    He taught Murtek what he knew, and the mysterious Murtek spoke at length about the Red Knight and what had happened that night.
> 
> ...




The time spent with Thurdack and his brothers had been a blessing to Murtek, but he knew that while his body had healed, his soul was still in need of mending fully.

"I feel a calling in my soul friend, a voice that whispers secrets in my ears at night when I sleep, only to allow me to forget them when I awake. She calls for me to seek out her house and surrender my past to her."

Feeling foolish for speaking so strangely, Murtek hoped his friend would not think him daft.

"I will be leaving soon my friend, heading to the lands of the east. I would be honored if you would come with me, although I know you have your brothers here among the tribe, even if my presence has strained that relationship."

* * *

Figure they could travel to the temple from here and then agree to meet in Waterdeep afterwards. Both would agree to wait a year for the other before travelling out once more. What do you think?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Apr 3, 2004)

OK regarding the mount thing, The Paladin Mount is a companion not a possesion. We shall assume the Paladin mount comes with equipment. As to a horse before that you will sadly have to ride bareback. 

Characters look real good seems we have enough to start the others if they show back up can catch up.

Rogues Gallerie is now open.

Should have opening post up before weekend is over.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Apr 3, 2004)

Btw Uriel can i get a starting spell list from you?


To Everyone:

There may be some major differences between the book waterdeep you may know and the Waterdeep you will be in.

Major themes are the same tho some homestyle changes have been made. Mostly cosmetic in nature.

If anything comes up that becomes a rules issue you will be notified well in advance.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 4, 2004)

here is the rg link for those who need it - http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=82728


----------



## Uriel (Apr 4, 2004)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> Btw Uriel can i get a starting spell list from you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 5, 2004)

Just got back from dropping my son off after his weekend visit, so I will get the rogue gallery entry posted asap.

Has the joint history been working for you Wynter?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Apr 5, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Just got back from dropping my son off after his weekend visit, so I will get the rogue gallery entry posted asap.
> 
> Has the joint history been working for you Wynter?





Yes it has been entertaining,.

Sorry for the lack of posting i had to reformat my Hard Drive today.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2004)

Ew yuck, I hate having to reformat, too much data to make sure I backed up then all that pain reinstalling things.

Verbatim, did you want to do the next part or our joint history as it pertains to our journey to the temple?


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 5, 2004)

That is up to you, as I'm sorta wondering where Wynter would want the temple to be in relations to Waterdeep. Then there is going to be the time lapse between when he begins his training and when he completes it.

I'm also starting to think that I should switch his languages from Celestial to Orcish, as I'm thinking about making it in his history that he was a slave to them for almost two years. Hence he would have picked up the basics of the tongue I am thinking.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 7, 2004)

I like the Orcish part.  As for temples, I dont think that there are many worshippers of the Red Knight in the North, perhaps in larger cities though.  So Luskan, Neverwinter, Silverymoon or actually in Waterdeep would probably work best for his training.  Yeah I agree with you about travelling with our characters to the temple then splitting up for a year.  After that time we meet again in Waterdeep for the adventure.

[aside: weeee! 1000 posts!]


----------



## Storminator (Apr 8, 2004)

Is this game still on?

PS


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Apr 9, 2004)

Storminator said:
			
		

> Is this game still on?
> 
> PS





yes the game is still on i have just had major computer problems this week i think i have them fixed now. 

2 reformats and a fire wall later it appears my system is working fine now.

The IC thread is open
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1472449#post1472449

I apologize for the delay.


----------



## Storminator (Apr 9, 2004)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> yes the game is still on i have just had major computer problems this week i think i have them fixed now.
> 
> 2 reformats and a fire wall later it appears my system is working fine now.
> 
> ...



Cool. I was worried when we didn't get all the PCs in the RG. 

Hope all is well with the hard drive!

PS


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 13, 2004)

Yucky computer problems, I have had a few over the past year or two, glad I have a burner and an external drive now so I dont lose any more data.

Are TheOneAboveAll, Tailspinner, and PugioilAudacio still around?  I dont think that we have heard much from them lately.   I know that Ghostknight has been away from the boards for religious reasons over the holidays, but he should be back up tomorrow I think it was.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Apr 13, 2004)

seems the others decided not too play, was starting to wonder about GhostKnight also.


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 15, 2004)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> seems the others decided not too play, was starting to wonder about GhostKnight also.





I'm back.

Yep, Passover is a real problem with posting (four days no electricity use so no computer).  Followed by our National elections yesterday - and I was co-opted by my company for appearing at one of the big electoral bashes (comes from running projects with the IEC, the independent electoral commission.)

But I am back and raring to go


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2004)

Is anybody still here?


----------



## Ghostknight (May 31, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Is anybody still here?




Yep, hoping our DM still remebers this game and is around....


----------



## Verbatim (May 31, 2004)

A little while ago, two weeks or so I think, I thought I saw a post from Wynter on here saying he had to leave EnWorld due to personal reasons.

I could be wrong though and if so, no offense meant Wynter...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 1, 2004)

> To all whos games im in or running
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> sorry for the absence but RL has gotten hectic and i have to bow out or cancel all games i am involved with sorry for the delay in this posting.




Fraid so, ah well.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 1, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Fraid so, ah well.




Guess this game is dead then - pity, I was enjoying it.  Now I'm trying to decide if I am the touch of death to games, I'm in five games and three have died!


----------

